# Looking for an affordable every day cigar..



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Any opinions on an affordable everyday cigar would be appreciated. I have been smoking a few a day and these $6-$8 sticks are starting to catch up in my pocket.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Brad! I think the best cigar for your money is a Padron Londres Maduro...it is a little under 3.00 so it is easy to smoke one everyday...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Give the Rocky Patel seconds a look. The Oliva G series madorus are a good everyday smoke. Another one that provides a good value is El Ray de Mundo Oscuros. The Padron 3000 won't break the bank. Watch for special online and buy when the prices are right.


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Give a Flor de Oliva robusto a try. They are the best budget friendly smoke I've come across... and they can be had for under $2.00 a stick.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Kind of like asking ... "What's a good ice cream?"

It depends on what you like now. 

Mild ... medium ... full ?

Churchill .... robusto .... petite corona ?

Any wrapper preference?


----------



## texas fish (Oct 26, 2009)

The victor saintclairs are easy on the wallet and the pallet.I found a bundle of descisons at my local smoke shop cheap less than a buck a smoke they where good passed them out to family and friends so i went back and bought two more bundles after that they quit carring them seems that all his customers were buying them instead of the name brand.nice smoth smoke :thumb:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

What they are sayin on here for sure. There are a lot of sticks in the $2-$5 range that I smoke that are every bit as good as the premiums. Just take the journey and try more cigars. I am sure there is a thread on here on these type of sticks.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

if you like RP or Perdomo, check out Cigarbid.com, they usually have seconds you can get for a few bucks a stick.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

The Flor de Oliva and 5 Vegas are pretty good as daily cigars.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

roughrider said:


> The Flor de Oliva and 5 Vegas are pretty good as daily cigars.


I second the flor de oliva...


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I enjoy La Aurora Robustos every once in a while. You can get them on cbid for $12 a 5pack.


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm bound to be sounding like an advertiser, but I'm still pushing Mr. B Handmades from JR Cigars, Consuegras, and (now) Joya del Jefe. All under $2 a stick but pretty good (maybe not for the more advanced pallets, but I just can't turn loose of $6 a stick).


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

texas fish said:


> The victor saintclairs are easy on the wallet and the pallet.I found a bundle of descisons at my local smoke shop cheap less than a buck a smoke they where good passed them out to family and friends so i went back and bought two more bundles after that they quit carring them seems that all his customers were buying them instead of the name brand.nice smoth smoke :thumb:


good news, they have them again! that was a nice big humi/room. lots of choices. BIG selection of Fuentes too.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Flor de Oliva, Perdomo Fresco, Benchmade...

And my personal el cheapo fave _right now_.... *Tabacos Baez Serie SF.*
It's a Pepin blend that's 70% longfiller, 30% shortfiller, can be found for under $3, & around $50 a box.... And it's a fantastic smoke too!!!:nod:


----------



## brianv (Aug 17, 2009)

tedski said:


> Kind of like asking ... "What's a good ice cream?"
> 
> It depends on what you like now.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with tedski here as there is a million different options as to whats available.... Can you give a few examples as to what you smoke to help the suggestions out?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

zeavran1 said:


> I enjoy La Aurora Robustos every once in a while. You can get them on cbid for $12 a 5pack.


I like these also. Nice for about a little over $2



pitbulljimmy said:


> Give a Flor de Oliva robusto a try. They are the best budget friendly smoke I've come across... and they can be had for under $2.00 a stick.


Nice ones also. Grab a bundle for around $35 +/- They have a few different blends also to try for the same costs.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Fumadores It's a medium bodied smoke at best but one of my favorite budget smokes. Once in awhile they have them on sale for $30 a box. :smoke2:


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

You don't say what your tastes run to, or what your budget is. If you just want any cigar to burn you can smoke really cheap. I know a guy who smokes four bundles of JR Alternatives a month. If you want a quality cigar, and you like Nicaraguan tobacco, try some of the Olivas or Padron thousand cigars for reasonably priced quality cigars.


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

I would recommend the Cusano P1 Maduro. This is my everyday smoke (Churchill 7.5 x 50). You can pick up a Bundle of 20 for around $55 to $65. The Body is Medium and the Strength is Mild-Medium the size is 5 x 50. This cigar has a rich and sweet flavor with some pepper that steadily grows stronger but never to the point of overbearing. I think you will find this cigar enjoyable and a decent smoke for the price.


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

Take a look through this list it was posted last year. I've had several off this list and some are very good and some aren't.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/254070-budget-smoking-guide.html


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

HdM Palmas Extra. I think it's on the new CA bargain list too, so they'll be gone quick.


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Another one that provides a good value is El Ray de Mundo Oscuros. 

This is my everyday.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I get my yardgars form famous smoke shop auctions - I bid on the house blends.


----------



## Padron (Dec 20, 2009)

If you like a spicy corojo, try the Gran Habano Vintage. You can pick them up for $2 a stick at CI right now. I personally think it's the best value around at the moment.

I might get beat for saying this, but I just had a Padilla Series 68 corojo salomon last night, and it didn't compare to the much cheaper Gran Habano.


----------



## h.s.franklinIII (Jan 24, 2010)

Im a fan of cigars but dont like to spend +$5 on one stick other than once in awhile. I tried some on here and concur with most of this thread. The AF curly duplex is good as is the puros indios and the jdn b.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

5 Vegas Classic. 2 to 3 bucks a stick and a 90 rating from Cigar Aficionado. I love em!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I was thinkin' Guten Cala... ; )


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> I was thinkin' Guten Cala... ; )


Are you kidding me? Those are $15 a stick, not counting shipping - and you have to get them from Tinderbox in Austria!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Are you kidding me? Those are $15 a stick, not counting shipping - and you have to get them from Tinderbox in Austria!


I can see this joke is not going to get lost.

Flor de Oliva, 5 Vegas Classics on the cheap cheap side, I enjoy some vanillas.


----------



## Hoagiehoag (Mar 24, 2010)

I have to second the consuegras, eventhough they are supposedly not being made anymore... but like everyone else said keep an eye out for the auctions you can find deals sometimes.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

damn it....i tried to rick roll everyone but got pwnd in the process...


----------



## punch corojo (Jan 17, 2008)

Gispets are good cheap mild cigars. I don't have the money to buy by the box but a pack is only about 12-15 bucks. Punch and Oliva G are also good meduims that are cheap.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Atlantic cigar has some good prices on bundled cigars at really good prices.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Padron Maddy Palmas or Delicias by the box = $2-2.50/stick


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Magnate said:


> Are you kidding me? Those are $15 a stick, not counting shipping - and you have to get them from Tinderbox in Austria!


I received a coupon for 50% off w/free shipping. :new_all_coholic::hurt:


----------



## awkwardPause (Apr 6, 2010)

Guess it depends on what affordable means to you. For me, anything in the 3-5$ range is in that category. Right now, I am really enjoying the Nestor Miranda Special Edition coffee breaks (just under five bucks). I suppose that may be too$$ for everyday though...

Diesel is my favorite occasional cheap smoke @ ~ $3.50/stick.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

One stick I will throw out there is Rocky Patel Vintage 1990. You can find them cheaper on sites such as CBid. Also, you could try out the 'seconds'...I have not tried them myself, but people say you wouldn't be able to tell them apart from the 'firsts'.


----------



## MrLexus (Dec 31, 2009)

I really like the 5 Vegas Classics & Golds.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I very much enjoy the Ci Avana in both wrappers ans AF curley head deluxe


----------



## Reef Keeper (Feb 8, 2010)

I turn to La Vieja Habana for budget smokes. They are a "cuban sandwhich" style smoke, so just don't puff it fast, or it'll burn too hot. You can always check the Devil's Site for deals too.


----------



## JazzCigar (Mar 10, 2010)

Padron Delicias, Londres, 2000, 3000
Sancho Panza
A. Fuente Curly Head, Brevas Royale
Gran Habano

You can always go to local B&Ms and check out house blends if they have them.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

AB Harvest Select '97, an 8 pack (Robusto) for $13.00. Thats less than $2.00 each. Very good smoke for the price.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

smokin nightly said:


> Hey Brad! I think the best cigar for your money is a Padron Londres Maduro...it is a little under 3.00 so it is easy to smoke one everyday...


You beat me to it.

DEFINATELY Padron Londres Maddies. I think they are going for $85 a box now.
You may be able to find'em cheaper.

Great smoke

Good luck to you


----------



## rlugones (Aug 30, 2014)

I started off with Flor de Oliva. Bought a sampler for 5 Vegas and really enjoyed them as well.. Someone turned me on to a Rocky Patel Edge last week and now I think they will be my go to everyday cigar. For now I have all of them in my humidor.


----------



## maverickmage (Feb 10, 2008)

Illusione Rothchildes


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Super cheap Mild: GH Vintage 2002 if you rest them for 6 months or more they become very nice for a $1.50 stick.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Tgs679 said:


> Super cheap Mild: GH Vintage 2002 if you rest them for 6 months or more they become very nice for a $1.50 stick.


Where are you buying these for $1.50 each?


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

SteveSatch said:


> Where are you buying these for $1.50 each?


The Devil site, CBid.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

rlugones said:


> I started off with Flor de Oliva. Bought a sampler for 5 Vegas and really enjoyed them as well.. Someone turned me on to a Rocky Patel Edge last week and now I think they will be my go to everyday cigar. For now I have all of them in my humidor.


You and Ron Gardenhire.:wink:

Gardenhire finally gets custom humidor, 1,000 cigars | Star Tribune


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a Casa De Garcia Sumatra lately that was impressive for the price. Bundles of 20 go for 23-30 on JR


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry for the double post, but I would be remiss if I didnt memtion JR Alternatives. Pick from a ton of comparable brand names, and get bundles in the neighborhood of $2 a stick


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

usafvet509 said:


> I had a Casa De Garcia Sumatra lately that was impressive for the price. Bundles of 20 go for 23-30 on JR


I was sent a Maduro from them that had rested for about 6 months in his Humi and I got to tell you I was fairly impressed!.. For the $$$ seems like a good choice.

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Jeff_2pra (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been keeping some GH Aztecs Fuerte and some Black Ops Maduro. Cheap and good to me.


----------



## Exile (Jul 14, 2014)

Cant forget Estd 1844. Decent sticks in the $2 range.

The Gran Habanos are also good for the money...


----------



## editzz (Sep 7, 2014)

New here, but been smoking cigars for quite a few years.

I am a big fan of Punch cigars. I really enjoy the Punch cigars from Cuba, but for my everyday smoke I really enjoy Punch London club Maduro. Not sure of the price in the States, but pretty sure they are around 2$ a stick. Just finished a box and all of them smoked perfectly.


----------



## atbat82 (Aug 7, 2014)

Exile said:


> Cant forget Estd 1844. Decent sticks in the $2 range.
> 
> The Gran Habanos are also good for the money...


Just bout a box of EST 1844 off CBid for a bit over $1 a stick. Haven't tried them before, but I figured $30 for 24, even if I don't like them, I only out a few bucks. I've heard mixed reviews, but I'm hoping with a little rest they'll be ok.


----------



## Exile (Jul 14, 2014)

The J. Fuego Origens are also good for $2 a stick...


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

Tgs679 said:


> Super cheap Mild: GH Vintage 2002 if you rest them for 6 months or more they become very nice for a $1.50 stick.


I stowed a 20 count bundle (I think it was 20) of robustos for a year in my wineador.

12 months didn't improve them over a 6 month rest from what I could tell, but these cigars are ones that absolutely get better with some time under their belts.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

My current everyday cigars are the following; ofc with atlantic vip prices they are priced better than cbid etc. I don`t think you can get a better price than atlantic vip anywhere.

Curivari Reserva Limitada Cafe Noir Cafe Noir 56
Rocky Patel Decade
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
Kristoff ligero maduro


----------



## Kasanova King (Jun 8, 2014)

atbat82 said:


> Just bout a box of EST 1844 off CBid for a bit over $1 a stick. Haven't tried them before, but I figured $30 for 24, even if I don't like them, I only out a few bucks. I've heard mixed reviews, but I'm hoping with a little rest they'll be ok.


The Est. 1844 are the real deal....just bought 2 boxes myself.


----------



## jimmyv723 (Jul 2, 2014)

I usually will place an order and try and get a little variety of some pricier stuff and mix in some good value stuff. It will bring the average per stick price down and then you can get some more expensive sticks for a better price. I've got stuff in my Wineador now ranging from Davidoff 4x4s, 5 Vegas and Diesel Unholy Cocktails and Coronas to Undercrown Corona Vivas, Padron 1964s, Tatuaje Reserva Noellas and J21s. I have some other stuff like My Father and Oliva Serie V as well and with buying stuff like I suggested above the average price for all those ends up being around $4-5 which isn't bad at all.


----------

